# A non-brunette Joke



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

A beautiful young blonde woman boards a plane to New York with a ticket for the economy section. She looks at the seats in economy and then looks into the forward cabin at the first-class seats. Seeing that the first-class seats are much larger and more comfortable, she moves forward to the last empty one.

The flight attendant checks her ticket and tells the woman that her seat is in economy. The blonde replies, "I'm young, blonde and beautiful, and I 'm going to sit here all the way to New York." Flustered, the flight attendant goes to the flightdeck and informs the Captain of the blonde problem.

The captain goes back and tells the woman that her assigned seat is in economy. Again, the blonde replies, "I'm young, blonde and beautiful, and I'm going to sit here all the way to New York." The captain doesn't want to cause a commotion, and so returns to the flightdeck to discuss the blonde problem with the co-pilot.

"I have a blonde girlfriend," the co-pilot responds. "I'll take care of this." He goes back and briefly whispers something in the blonde's ear. She immediately gets up, says "Thank you so much," hugs the co-pilot, and rushes back to her seat in the economy section.

The pilot and flight attendant are astonished and ask the co-pilot what he had said to the woman. He replies, "I just told her that the first class section isn't going to New York."


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Stanner beat you to it posted on the 2nd

joe

still good though


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gosh, how time flies....... was it really the 2nd?

I thought it must have been much later than that - but it was good I must say! Worth reading a second time....... :lol: 

Don't worry - we've all done it (I got criticised for posting about the stripping of Fred Goodwins Knighthood as it already was in the Subscribers Lounge unbeknown to me)

Oh well, such things happen.......

Have you heard the one about the beautiful young blonde woman who boards a plane to New York ........... :? 

If not I am sure you soon will! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The third time at least, about 6 months ago without searching :lol: Still raises a laugh.

tony


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have posted several in the past only to find that much later someone posts the exact same article. I have also probably posted one someone else has done. Without checking through all previous posts it is nigh on impossible to know whether a topic has been posted before. It doesn't really matter who was first or last to post as long as it is enjoyed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I hadnt heard it so thanks! Very funny!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What is it they say - 'Oldun, but golden'.  

Pete


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

1943 are you blonde by any chance ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> 1943 are you blonde by any chance ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Even my beard is grey!


----------

